# Help uploading movies



## xtremetrees (Feb 8, 2006)

My cheap camera is quicktime based.
My movies are under 3 mb. but still wont load. whys that


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 8, 2006)

This might help,

http://server1.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=16630

the converter isn't free either, at least this one wasn't but it does work to change the format over to what the server here will recognize. 


Pita I know , changing the format will also change the file size, which may need more editing. Movies are not as easy to download as the pictures are. There is no way to resize or compress a clip like you can the pictures, if their is a way I haven't been able to find it, unless you edit to reduce the size of the file.

If the file is too large you might want to use your computer as the server to down load from, I don't know how to do that little trick.

Hope it helps a little bit

Larry


----------



## xtremetrees (Feb 12, 2006)

testing


----------



## wradman (Mar 1, 2006)

*test*



xtremetrees said:


> testing


i haven't tried one yet


----------



## 12guns (Mar 1, 2006)

worked, keep em coming!


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 5, 2006)

still not werkin


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 5, 2006)

only hoting 3 mb. hardly any movies are that small


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 5, 2006)

2.89mb and still wont werk.
that was kickbutt video fire dude.


----------



## wradman (Mar 5, 2006)

*fire tree*

thanks i got some still pics on that one ,one of them they edited in the firestorm book


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah that was smoking sound to. You prefer Husky?


----------



## wradman (Mar 6, 2006)

*husky*

started out with husky , i've demoed some stihls ,just found husky saws really tough and reliable .Can't say much about the new ones though seems they are using some of stihls ideas for mounting carbs which brings us back to icing problems etc. cable throttles are a step in the wrong direction.And the new ones are not as tough . I could go on for 1/2hr but i doin't want to put you to sleep got tons of pics for you if you like em.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 6, 2006)

post away bro.


----------



## wradman (Mar 6, 2006)

*more*

some work some don't


----------



## wradman (Mar 6, 2006)

*agin*

vaseaux lake fire pics before above video
had to cut stump high cause tree was super hot on other side, saw couldn't run with no oxygen ,was flown in with heli for this one , when i was cutting the other side the aditional air flow from the saw stoked up the fire then,saw would hardly run with the heat and lack of air so i had to get them to fly in a piss can so we could cool it down a bit ,didn't want the saw to catch fire.


----------



## wradman (Mar 6, 2006)

*more fire pics*

believe it or not this first guy you see is there to tell me the tree is dangerous, because i'm not intellingent to figure it out,the other guy you see is helping me keep the the fire cooled down , i needed him to spot too ,there is another tree up the hill on fire, i decided to take the bottom one first , it was quite a steep shale slide if i took the upper one first there was a good chance it would slide down into this one then i wouldn't have had much of a chance to get this one. this one was only about 60ft from the fire gaurd if it went downhill the fire could have jumped into the canyon below.


----------



## wradman (Mar 6, 2006)

*victories*

those pics are from about 3 years ago this is my last truck, showing of some of my tools if the first pic. I don't look so cool in the second pic when i turned around and realized i locked my keys in my truck.my newer truck has a key pad with keyless entry ,got tired of my dog locking me out of the truck got real good with my radio antena and wedges with that power doorlock.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 6, 2006)

tree terror for sure bro.
man your out in the sticks, hope nothing goes wrong for yall 
monster saws kool gear, no throwball?

monster trees and cuts bro, wedging them monsters gotta be tuff stuff.

some kinda pine, lol fire fire!


----------



## matthias (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pictures. I have time on my hands so I shrunk my favorites down to a friendlier size.


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 6, 2006)

wradman may I use these to present them during a slide show tree presentation.


----------



## wradman (Mar 6, 2006)

*presentation*

if you are going to use it for a positive presentation no problem
got tonnes more if you want


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 6, 2006)

Sure budd post away. I am giving public speaking engagements to garden clubs in my area. I have two this month. I could talk for days about trees, and its a great responsibility. Mostly ill talk about champion trees your pics are awsome the ladies will love um. They are master garrdners hard to impress. Cheers!


----------



## wradman (Mar 7, 2006)

*pics*

if you go to the thread of high climbing photos i have a good one in theere
About 4 years ago i had a guy draw up this tatoo for me then i had it done , i'm sure i'll get a few comments on this chainsaw ripping out of my chest.


----------



## wradman (Mar 7, 2006)

*pain?*

your damn right it hurt like hell 3 1/2 hrs in the chair straight


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 8, 2006)

Ive got a pile of chunks video under 3 mb and in mpeg format but it wont load. 

Im proud of it as it is all zero ground impact wood it stacks should high for 20 feet, why wont the video load?

Darin?

wradman thats dedication bro


----------



## wradman (Mar 8, 2006)

*video*

ask matthias maybee he could help ya


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 9, 2006)

matt can you get me a hacker for these tree videos.

I finally got a tripod


----------



## matthias (Mar 11, 2006)

I think Zippy Video and Putfile both host up to 20 mb and Google video hosts any size but there is a bit of a waiting game with them. Play around enough and you'll figure it out. I figured with all the naysayers to xtreme's abilities he would have plenty of help to show a vid of his work. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 12, 2006)

*testin*

http://media.putfile.com/0groundimpact


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 12, 2006)

Roped all that stuff in just one day


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 12, 2006)

heres a video of a log smashing a dude it appears its martial art trainin
http://media.putfile.com/ownage-hardore


----------



## wradman (Mar 15, 2006)

*ouch*

that's gotta hurt i don't care where u are from


----------



## wradman (Mar 22, 2006)

*more pics*

just another day at the office


----------



## chippermaster01 (Mar 22, 2006)

*that video was ????ed up!*

dude,that video was so ????ed up. every word that he said was ????,????,????. i got introuble from watching it. i am 14. way to go guys!!!!!!!!!!!!! you got a 14 year olf in trouble. gosh! :censored:


----------

